# Kansas City???



## Buckbeak (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't be the only one... it's really not a farm town :kma


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi Buckbeak,

If I still lived in Kansas City, we could form a support group. I live in Texas now. When I did live there, I started a social anxiety support group through the UMKC Communiversity program. If you're brave you could give it a try. I was surprised at how many people actually showed up to the first meeting. Anyway, just a suggestion. Take care.


----------



## house007 (Jan 3, 2005)

I would have interest if there were !


----------



## madcow8729 (Mar 27, 2008)

hey i know you posted this a while back but i'm in the kc area.. have you found anything yet?


----------

